# ĐẦU UỐN THANH CÁI THỦY LỰC



## vhcorp (4/8/21)

*Đầu uốn thanh cái thủy lực TLP HHM-200W*
Vhcorp chuyên phân phối* đầu uốn thanh cái* thủy lực nhập khẩu chính hãng tại Việt Nam. Cam kết bán đầu uốn thanh cái thủy lực giá cạnh tranh nhất Việt Nam

Là sản phẩm nhập khẩu chính hãng TLP/CHINA, có trọng lượng 26.5kg uốn được thanh cái rộng 200mm, dày 12mm với lực uốn lên đến 16 tấn. Muốn sử dụng các loại đầu uốn thanh cái thủy lực này, cần sự hỗ trợ của nguồn năng lượng có áp lực khoảng 700bar từ bên ngoài như: Tay bơm thủy lực hoặc máy bơm điện thủy lực HHB-700 ,HHB-700A, HHB-630A, HHB-630C, HHB-630E, HHB-630D ...

*Sau đây là một số hình ảnh sản phẩm Đầu uốn thanh cái TLP HHM-200W



*




_*Thông số kỹ thuật:*_

Mã: Đầu uốn thanh cái

*HHM-200W*

Lực uốn

16 tấn

Uốn thanh cái Rộng

200 mm

Uốn thanh cái Dày

12 mm

Trọng lượng Đầu uốn

26.5 kg

Kích thước đầu uốn

280 x 210 x 380mm

Hãng SX

TLP/ CHINA

#máy_kìm_ép_cos_thủy_lực, #bấm_cos_thủy_lục_izumi, #bơm_thủy_lực_izumin, #máy_tời_kéo_cáp_điện-_máy_ép_dây, #máy_đột_thủy_lực, #kìm_bấm_cos, #bấm_cos_thủy_lực_kort, #cắt_cáp_thủy_lực_opt, #máy_uốn_ống_thủy_lực, #dụng_cụ_bóc_tách_vỏ_cáp_điện


----------

